# Silly Goose



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

You know when your dog does something and you go to show someone else and they act clueless? Yeah. Goose(our Great Pyr, for clarification. LOL) did it to me last night.

I had gone out to get something out of the vehicle. Goose was bounding up and down the fence making "woof" noises. I praise him and tell him 'goodboy' so he comes charging up to me because he knows "goodboy" is usually accompanied by a good rub. After his rub, I pat him on the back to let him know it was time to get back to work. So he goes running back to the fenceline BARKS and comes running back before sitting and leaning against me. I laugh and pet him and send him back. We repeated this 5 times. It was a relay race to him... RUN to the fenceline, BARK, and RUN back for love...

Of course when I drag hubby out to show him. Goose runs down to the fenceline and looks around like he's LOST! :smack

Silly Goose. Made a fool of me. :hysterical:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

LOL!!...dont they always...it's like you're suppose to keep it a secret, and if you tell I'm gonna make you look like your nuts!!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> LOL!!...dont they always...it's like you're suppose to keep it a secret, and if you tell I'm gonna make you look like your nuts!!


Should have seen his face when he went back to the fence when hubby came out. It was like "tehehe, now the joke's on you? What was that you wanted me to do again?"

And of course the look hubby gave me.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Fowler said:


> LOL!!...dont they always...it's like you're suppose to keep it a secret, and if you tell I'm gonna make you look like your nuts!!


Should have seen his face when he went back to the fence when hubby came out. It was like "tehehe, now the joke's on you? What was that you wanted me to do again? I'm an LGD, I don't 'do' tricks. You're crazy lady"

And of course the look hubby gave me.


----------

